# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  onverklaarbare ziekte verschijnselen.

## Bela

Beste lezers.

Een goede vriend (leeftijd 62 jaar) van mij werd ca. 6 weken geleden niet goed. Hij kreeg spontaan last van voortdurende moeheid en ook met name het korte termijn geheugen laat hem steeds meer in de steek. Hij kan ook niet meer auto rijden.
De situatie verergerd met de week. Diverse bloedonderzoeken, scans en overige onderzoeken hebben nog geen oorzaak kunnen vast leggen. Eerst werd er aan een acute Alzheimer gedacht, dit is echter ontzenuwt. Men tast in het duister.
De familie is ten einde raad. Wie herkent dit beeld? Elke tip is welkom.

Vast bedankt.
B.Obendorfer
[email protected]

----------

